# Competitive Cyclist buys Merlin Metalworks from ABG



## brucew

Interesting times.

http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/competitive-cyclist-buys-merlin-metalworks

http://chattanoogan.com/articles/article_196802.asp


----------



## Mike Overly

Sounds like Merlin has just joined the ranks of Motobecane ... but with a much better ad copy guy.


----------



## Dumbod

Mike Overly said:


> Sounds like Merlin has just joined the ranks of Motobecane ... but with a much better ad copy guy.


Way too early to say that. You might be right but Competitive Cyclist could be just what the doctor ordered for Merlin - CC is pretty high end.


----------



## PlatyPius

I don't think it really matters at this point... the Real Merlin died long ago.


----------



## Mike Overly

Dumbod said:


> Way too early to say that. You might be right but Competitive Cyclist could be just what the doctor ordered for Merlin - CC is pretty high end.


No slam on Motobecane, BTW. BD has slapped the name on some bikes that far exceed anything from the original company. Merlin is mostly forgotten, but CC puts out the most exquisitely-crafted bike BS on the planet. This is a win for Merlin, which is currently being marketed by a company that looks to be easing their way out of ti in the Litespeed line.

I think a modern engraved Cyrene marketed by the master of bike bluster would make upmarket ti relevant again in an artsy sort of way.


----------



## RussellS

Competitive Cyclist is a reseller. They sell bike stuff produced/manufactured by someone else. They have no, zero, nada, none experience making anything. No one there knows how to run a business that makes things. They know how to run a business that resells things. They know inventory management and marketing, not cost of goods sold and production costs. They resell something made by others. I would guess Competitive will contract with a Chinese company to make bikes/frames and apply the Merlin logo. And then resell them as their house brand. Just like they resell all of their other products made by someone else.


----------



## Mike Overly

RussellS said:


> Competitive Cyclist is a reseller. They sell bike stuff produced/manufactured by someone else. They have no, zero, nada, none experience making anything. No one there knows how to run a business that makes things. They know how to run a business that resells things. They know inventory management and marketing, not cost of goods sold and production costs. They resell something made by others. I would guess Competitive will contract with a Chinese company to make bikes/frames and apply the Merlin logo. And then resell them as their house brand. Just like they resell all of their other products made by someone else.


Nobody's saying they're making anything. They just bought the right to market the name.


----------



## STARNUT

Knowing Brendan (personally) as a pretentious dick, I suspect the only thing coming out of that place is going to be high end and custom only with maybe 1-2 stock frames in several sizes. They'll try and revitalize the name and their team will be on them and they'll romaticise the brand like Rapha does with clothing (worth every penny by the way).

They may not make anything, they do however know people that do and you can hire the needed staff. It doesn't take an MBA (although I have one) to figure out from reading Brendan's self aggrandizing blog that this is strictly a move towards exclusivity and them trying to "push" the US market towards an online model of business. He's been arguing for the death of brick-and-morter for years, in multiple markets. Read the post about him buying a watch in New York and tell me he doesn't despise a bike "shop" with physical local. Further, he's been arguing for years that it's only a matter of time before one of the Big 4 goes consumer direct and cuts out the shop. It's Ironic that he's been *****ing about the shops and gets Cervelo pulled. They have a lot to gain from the big 4 going consumer direct. They've had a few (major) setback of late. They lost Cervelo, and they lost and got Assos back in a matter of days. Further, reading between the lines and overtly taking what that dudes says at face value, they will have something to do with Canyon when it comes to the US. If that means they are the sole distro remains to be seen but....... I can promise Melin will *not* be asian made, and they will sell a lot of them for better or for worse. The "real" Merlin being dead is not a bad thing as they are free to reinvent the brand as they see fit. In fact a reading of the article in the op gleans this; _"ABG will retain the rights to manufacture and sell Merlin products to buyers in the Asian Markets through the year 2012.''_ Read between the lines....

It's a smart move, buying a company that is known for a niche product in a niche market. They can do whatever they want to with the brand. They dropped Pergoretti because the lead times were in the decades and they operate seasonally. I foresee them trying to fill that hole with Merlin. In fact, going to their website shows a banner with "Brand Rebirth Underway" on it......

that + pretension + CC's reach = good thing to come if you like Ti.

Starnut


----------



## rx-79g

STARNUT said:


> Knowing Brendan (personally) as a pretentious dick, I suspect the only thing coming out of that place is going to be high end and custom only with maybe 1-2 stock frames in several sizes. They'll try and revitalize the name and their team will be on them and they'll romaticise the brand like Rapha does with clothing (worth every penny by the way).
> 
> They may not make anything, they do however know people that do and you can hire the needed staff. It doesn't take an MBA (although I have one) to figure out from reading Brendan's self aggrandizing blog that this is strictly a move towards exclusivity and them trying to "push" the US market towards an online model of business. He's been arguing for the death of brick-and-morter for years, in multiple markets. Read the post about him buying a watch in New York and tell me he doesn't despise a bike "shop" with physical local. Further, he's been arguing for years that it's only a matter of time before one of the Big 4 goes consumer direct and cuts out the shop. It's Ironic that he's been *****ing about the shops and gets Cervelo pulled. They have a lot to gain from the big 4 going consumer direct. They've had a few (major) setback of late. They lost Cervelo, and they lost and got Assos back in a matter of days. Further, reading between the lines and overtly taking what that dudes says at face value, they will have something to do with Canyon when it comes to the US. If that means they are the sole distro remains to be seen but....... I can promise Melin will *not* be asian made, and they will sell a lot of them for better or for worse. The "real" Merlin being dead is not a bad thing as they are free to reinvent the brand as they see fit. In fact a reading of the article in the op gleans this; _"ABG will retain the rights to manufacture and sell Merlin products to buyers in the Asian Markets through the year 2012.''_ Read between the lines....
> 
> It's a smart move, buying a company that is known for a niche product in a niche market. They can do whatever they want to with the brand. They dropped Pergoretti because the lead times were in the decades and they operate seasonally. I foresee them trying to fill that hole with Merlin. In fact, going to their website shows a banner with "Brand Rebirth Underway" on it......
> 
> that + pretension + CC's reach = good thing to come if you like Ti.
> 
> Starnut


I sincerely doubt ABG is going to continue production for CC. If ABG had that ability they wouldn't have passed Spectrum production over to Seven. That, if anything, is more of a clue.


----------



## spastook

Anybody have any guesses as to who will be manufacturing Merlins for them?


----------



## Ollieholic

Just bought a Litespeed M1 from CC.. The frame looks like a carbon copy of the Scattante CFR Elite I just saw at Performance Bike. With that being said it is my first road bike and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## sdkwan

My buddy and I both bought Litespeed C3s from CC and I'm pretty happy with their service. My buddy's bike got banged up by UPS while shipping out and CC gave him a return shipping label to return the bike, They are shipping out another new C3 for him. Pretty good guys if you ask me.


----------



## Mike Overly

Ollieholic said:


> Just bought a Litespeed M1 from CC.. The frame looks like a carbon copy of the Scattante CFR Elite I just saw at Performance Bike. With that being said it is my first road bike and I couldn't be happier.


A carbon copy. Now *that's* funny.


----------



## Weav

so when are we going to be seeing the Merlin bikes for sale?


----------



## CaliBuddha

rx-79g said:


> I sincerely doubt ABG is going to continue production for CC. If ABG had that ability they wouldn't have passed Spectrum production over to Seven. That, if anything, is more of a clue.


ABG passing Spectrum on has NOTHING to do with not being able to do it.


----------



## Ramjm_2000

CaliBuddha said:


> ABG passing Spectrum on has NOTHING to do with not being able to do it.


Please share the inside info...


----------



## gioscinelli

I had a Merlin Custom, great bike! My only reservation is Competitive Cycles keeping the bike here or going overseas to produce them and when coming back their turned into carbon?


----------

